# A6 purchase advice



## VWtiddy (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey all, I have a couple jettas but not familiar with audi. I have an offer on a 2004 audi a6 2.7t that he says has about 400whp. The list of work is as follows.

. Dealer maintained until 140k miles. Every service record and receipts since day 1. Car currently has 162k miles Miles

Mods:
EPL Stage 2+ Tune 
710N Diverter Valves
N75 Wastegate
Samco TBB
Gutted Air Box w/ K&N filter
SRM Down Pipes
Magnaflow Exhaust
Currently running 19PSI
450 HP 410 TQ--Estimate based on mods and tune

4.2 Door Blades
Factory S-Line Spoiler
Replaced Headlights- Amber cleared and resealed
S4/S519" Rims with 235/35/19 Continental Pro Contact Tires(Stock wheels included)
Cross drilled and slotted rotors
Depo LED Tailights
Factory S-Line Spoiler -RearBumper/Quarter panels Resprayed
Clarion NX702 Headunit --Ipod, Bluetooth,Sirius XM,DVD,Navigation
Back Up Camera with guidance lines
Podi Boost Gauge
20% Tint
LED Interior Lights, Reverse Lights, Turn Signals, and license plate lights
AWE Pedals
ST Coilovers
Painted Calipers
Full RS6 Interior
HID Foglights

Maintenance Completed in the last 20k miles
Timing Belt, Water Pump, Thermostat, Main Accessory Belt, Rollers
Valve C
Cover Gaskets
Cam Plugs
Upper & Lower Control Arms
Cabin Filter
Motul Oil Change 5W-40 every 3,000 miles, engine flush, injector cleaner
Front Axles
Spark Plugs
All coil packs changed under recall

Factory Options:
Xenon Headlamps
One Touch Sunroof
Power Folding Mirrors
BOSE Surround Sound System
Heated Front and Rear Seats

Car has very few cosmetic flaws, pulls like a freight train and sounds great.

The question is do I have anything to watch out for or any questions I should ask about it? Also how realistic is 400whp on that car? And finally how much is it worth resale? Thanks for any help.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## lml999 (Jul 3, 2002)

*You're in the wrong forum*

The car you're looking at is a C5, not C6.


----------

